# Communities > Scottish Fighting Traditions > Modern Scottish Martial Art Practice >  Slow Play

## Chris Thompson

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UPc7w...ature=youtu.be

We made this video more than a year ago, but couldn't upload it due to technical problems. So here it is at last, the practice of Slow Play and how it can bridge the gap between Set Play (forms and drills) and Loose Play (free fencing or bouting).

----------

